# Trying to figure out reverse loop insulator location



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

I have a track plan I am experimenting with, but there is one part of it that is a reverse loop but it's kind of tricky because I also have a turnout and a double-cross-over involved.

Could someone point out where I need to put the insulators and if I need to do anything with the kato turnout? I have it set as non-powerrouting because it's dcc.

I put my guesses in there. I'm sure it's wrong, especially now looking at it nbecause the double-cross over is insulated already in the middle.

Open to other suggestions. What you see there is track I own, with the addition of several 15 degree curves which don't quite fit in much given I have a small table.

thanks!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The reversing section is actually the part that comes off of the left hand turnout. Where you need to insulate depends on the location of your track feed, but basically, just off the legs of that turnout is the best location, provided your power feed isn't somewhere in that loop.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I see two reverse loops in the diagram. Your current placement of insulators is correct, plus for the other loop you need insulators at 20-120 and -000.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I would reverse the lower overpass loop between 000 and 20-120 as stated by Tim. Also, pick a leg, either the tangent between the loops at the very top, or either of the two descending curved legs toward the double crossover, gap it, and include it in the AR's workload. For the latter, just make darned good 'n sure you have your wire feeders going to the correct rails between both major circular loops.


----------



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

Hey appreciate this guys . I'll be looking at this more closely later this evening.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

timlange3 said:


> I see two reverse loops in the diagram. Your current placement of insulators is correct, plus for the other loop you need insulators at 20-120 and -000.


Two reverse loops plus a WYE which need more insulators, 

and

where does the double crossover go to next , unfinished?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Our guys have identified the TWO reverse loops and
where to place the insulated joiners. But you will
need two AR1s...one for each isolated section.

Don


----------

